# They're never gonna live it down



## tellner (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm sure the officers were following procedure. 
No beef with that at all. 
They probably don't deserve the PR grief they're getting.

But they should probably change their names and find jobs far away from Blue Ash Ohio. Their brother and sister officers are never going to let them forget this:



> CINCINNATI -- A Blue Ash family is outraged after returning home to find their dog had been shot and killed by a police officer.
> 
> The dog was a Chihuahua-mix named Jack that Scott and Sharon Bullock had given to their 12-year-old son for his birthday a few years ago.
> 
> ...



"Oooh, watch out Fred. You don't want to take this call. I hear they have a teacup poodle."

"Better bring the riot gun, Bob. Vicious mice they have in that part of town."


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 10, 2009)

Chihuahua-mix... maybe it was mixed with a Rottweiler?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2009)

If they followed all the right poceedure, then they did what needed to be done.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 10, 2009)

> An officer attempted to *tase the dog while another officer was holding him*, but it did not work, so they had to shoot the animal.



Ya know...my science may be a little rusty but I am thinking the officer holding the dog should be happy it didn't work!

Seriously, bitten how many times?  After one bite, shouldn't the officers have been smart enough to call animal control to take care of the pooch if he was so ruthless, what kind of an idiot do you have to be to allow a dog to bite you that many times???? :erg:


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 10, 2009)

*looks at Lisa's avatar*   Hmm, I think we've found the culprit.


----------



## NinjaJax (Jun 10, 2009)

I do not want to be one of those guys that says what I would have done if I were there, because personally I can't stand when someone else decides to be a Monday morning quarterback....but my impression of the police officer's actions (based off of how the article was written) was that the officers went too far. And believe me, I know that it makes for better news to put police officers in a negative light, but come on...a Chihuahua. Unless I had a fear of getting severly hurt or killed by a dog, I don't believe a gun was the proper tool here, even though it says that they tried unsuccessfully to use a taser first. When was the last time you ever heard of anyone getting killed by a Chihuahua? And you cannot mix a Chihuahua with just any other breed of dog, so I doubt the dog was more than 10 pounds. If the dog really bit the one hand of the officer 17 times and the other hand 9 times, that means that the dog was letting go to bite again. The article does not make it sound as though the dog clamped down on the officer's hand and he couldn't get him off. Unfortunately I know a few officers that will look for any excuse to shoot something, and that is the impression I get from this. (And again, I understand that the media could be putting a slant on this story to make it better for ratings). It is just unfortunate that a dog that was being protective of himself on his own proerty was killed, and that a little boy lost his best friend.


----------



## tellner (Jun 10, 2009)

Of course they did a right thing. Maybe not the best possible thing, but certainly reasonable. That's why I said they didn't deserve the PR flack they were catching.

It's just... Imagine the kidding they're going to catch from the guys they work with over this. Two big strong grown men couldn't overpower or even Taser a little rat-dog who they outweighed close to a hundred times.


----------



## teekin (Jun 10, 2009)

OK, pick up pooch by scruff of neck with one hand. Doggy can twist and turn but can NOT reach you to bite. Or wrap in large towel, or a figure 8 makeshift muzzle made out of a tea towel or tape, or the plastic zip tie hand cuffs. Why did these boys try to Taze it????
lori


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 10, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Chihuahua-mix... maybe it was mixed with a Rottweiler?


 
Chihuahuas are mean as hell. Weren't they breed for fighting? Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 10, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Ya know...my science may be a little rusty but I am thinking the officer holding the dog should be happy it didn't work!
> 
> Seriously, bitten how many times? After one bite, shouldn't the officers have been smart enough to call animal control to take care of the pooch if he was so ruthless, what kind of an idiot do you have to be to allow a dog to bite you that many times???? :erg:


I guess they got chewed.

Daniel


----------



## crushing (Jun 10, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Ya know...my science may be a little rusty but I am thinking the officer holding the dog should be happy it didn't work!


 
I laughed when I read that too.  It reminded me of when I used to get a bit of a shock when the tail of a horse I was petting hit the electric fence.

Hopefully the officer decided to let go of the dog before starting in with the _real_ gun and ammo.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 10, 2009)

Never underestimate the small things. I once saw a small rabbit take out 6 heavily armored knights.


----------



## tellner (Jun 10, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> Never underestimate the small things. I once saw a small rabbit take out 6 heavily armored knights.



Maybe one of this guy's relatives:

[yt]_Ez5QPW-ku4[/yt]​


----------



## seasoned (Jun 10, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> OK, pick up pooch by scruff of neck with one hand. Doggy can twist and turn but can NOT reach you to bite. Or wrap in large towel, or a figure 8 makeshift muzzle made out of a tea towel or tape, or the plastic zip tie hand cuffs. Why did these boys try to Taze it????
> lori


I think I heard that in the heat of battle, with Adrenalin flowing, one loses fine motor skills. I guess under those circumstances shooting it was the only way to end the violence.  :erg:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 10, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> Never underestimate the small things. I once saw a small rabbit take out 6 heavily armored knights.


 
Yeah but that was Kyre Banorg he was the most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on and hes got a vicious streak a mile wide. Of course that was before theHoly hand grenade


----------



## Flea (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't think it's funny at all.  Cinnci is a big city.  They have an animal control department.  Even if they didn't, there are some commonsense things one can do to calm a dog down.  Toss him a biscuit, fer chrissakes!!

I'll bet whatever neighbor called in the complaint must feel awful.  Yes, the press loves to highlight LEO screwups, but this really deserves the negative attention.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 10, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Chihuahua-mix... maybe it was mixed with a Rottweiler?


 
...or a Hellhound?


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> ...or a Hellhound?


I never touched that dog!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd have just punted.

I try not to second guess brother officers......but i've been bitten by REAL dogs, specifically a rank Belgian Malinois I used to work worth that decided he didn't like my actions one day (namely changing his food bowl).......and decided to correct my actions with a bite to the hand.......followed by deep full mouth bite on my right forearm that left a bruise the size of a Watermelon.......I didn't shoot him.......though I did smack him in the side of the head with piece of wood after which we had a prayer session where I adjusted his attitude......we worked fine together from that day on.

Chihuahuah's are nippy and loony, but unless you put your fingers in their mouth or try to pick them up, the threat level is pretty limited and nothing a quick boot can't cure.


----------

